# Brand new Garrett T28



## silver (Oct 2, 2004)

Is this price ok?
Garrett T28


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

im not sure if this means anything but that part number isnt the same as my t28....14411-54C00. what does 550 Eur = in american money? hehe


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

rathi, do you have a s14 t28?? the one shown is a s15 t28 ( look at the exhaust divider )










555euro=688us dollars. phase2 sells them for 799$ so it's not a bad deal.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

jeong said:


> rathi, do you have a s14 t28?? the one shown is a s15 t28 ( look at the exhaust divider )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rathi has the GTI-R T/28 for the FWD cars.


----------



## Rathi134 (Jul 11, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> Rathi has the GTI-R T/28 for the FWD cars.



wow im staying away from this forums now, i didnt even realize turboes were different for rwd and fwd, geez imma n00b


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Jap/ NZ S15 (early) 14411-91F00 Manual model only


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

dont forget its ball bearing and can ake around 320HP(maybe more, im not sure)..


----------

